# Cadet 109 model interchange



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of another cadet model that will interchange parts with this ??


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Gary,

Your tractor is 40+ years old, built from 1971-1974. Tractordata.com implies that the 108 (or 1X8) and 109 (or 1X9) should be similar, but certainly not identical. My point is that all good things must eventually come to an end.

Partstree.com still has limited parts available for the CC 109.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

what parts do you need?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

many of the parts for the hydra models are interchangable


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

also , I don't normally point people to other forums, nut this is where you will find good info, although these guys can be a bit rough around the edges.....serious cub cadet owners are worse than old corvette owners....js

http://onlycubcadets.net/forum/index.php


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

willys55 said:


> what parts do you need?


Was just looking for another old 109 with electric or hyd lift I could remove parts from.


----------

